# Black Crowes



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

July 8 - Montreal, Metropolis
July 10 - Ottawa, Bluesfest
July 11 - Sarnia, Bayfest
July 12 - Toronto, Massey Hall
July 15 - Winnipeg, Burton Cummings Theatre
July 17 - Edmonton, North Alberta Jubilee Aud.
July 18 - Calgary, Jack Singer Theatre

September 3 - Victoria, Royal Theatre
September 4 - Vancouver, Orpheum


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

Great Band, thanks for sharing the dates.

I would love to see them live..
:rockon2:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

fretboard said:


> July 8 - Montreal, Metropolis
> July 10 - Ottawa, Bluesfest
> July 11 - Sarnia, Bayfest
> July 12 - Toronto, Massey Hall
> ...



:banana::banana::banana:

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh yeah! Glad to see they are coming to Edmonton. When do tickets go on sale?

TG


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

(Ticket on sale dates)

July 8 - Montreal, Metropolis (Fri, May 2)
July 10 - Ottawa, Bluesfest (Sat, April 26)
July 11 - Sarnia, Bayfest (on sale now)
July 12 - Toronto, Massey Hall (Fri, May 2)
July 15 - Winnipeg, Burton Cummings Theatre (Fri, May 2)
July 17 - Edmonton, North Alberta Jubilee Aud. (Fri, May 2)
July 18 - Calgary, Jack Singer Theatre (Fri, May 2)

September 3 - Victoria, Royal Theatre (Fri, May 30)
September 4 - Vancouver, Orpheum (Fri, May 30)


----------



## bluesbird (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for posting the dates, i saw them at the met in montreal on their last tour ... great show full of soul ... i met chris too !!

fun, i'm there
kjdr


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting the dates!! Goit their latest release and REALLY like it. I will definitely be puying tickets for the Ottawa show!!

Brian


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Pre sale tickets are available now at Blackcrowes.com

I just got 2nd row centre for Jack Singer. :banana:


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Pre sale tickets are available now at Blackcrowes.com
> 
> I just got 2nd row centre for Jack Singer. :banana:


What?? I only got 5th row. Not fair kjdr


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

5th Row for me too. I guess I'll be ok with that...


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

10th row, in front of Rich :banana:


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Pre sale tickets are available now at Blackcrowes.com
> 
> I just got 2nd row centre for Jack Singer. :banana:


Just signed up for pre-sale in Vancouver. No prices indicated - mind if I ask how much your tix were?

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

REALLY appreciate this thread and the presale info, thanks to which I just scored Row 3 dead center tix in Vancouver!

Cheers,

Blair


----------

